# Συζήτηση Κυκλωμάτων > Ηλεκτρονικά Κυκλώματα στο Διαδίκτυο >  >  Vacuum Tubes

## thrashkots

Δύο ενδιαφέροντα παλιά φιλμ για το εργοστάσιο της Mullard και την
κατασκευή των λυχνιών.
*Mullard - The Blackburn Vacuum Tubes Factory*

http://www.youtube.com/watch?v=GDvF8...eature=related

*The making of radio valves  * 


http://www.youtube.com/watch?v=VV7cimRWah0 (Μέρος 1ο)

http://www.youtube.com/watch?v=OgycwCeUwp8 (Μέρος 2ο)

http://www.youtube.com/watch?v=N9NcHDETmJw (Μέρος 3ο)

----------

bchris (11-05-12), 

Hulk (11-05-12), 

ikaros1978 (11-05-12), 

KOKAR (11-05-12), 

Papas00zas (11-05-12), 

rep (11-05-12), 

spirakos (11-05-12), 

SRF (12-05-12), 

The Professor (11-05-12)

----------


## aris285

Αυτα ειναι.

----------


## Hulk

Πολυ καλα βιντεακια Θρασυβουλε! μπραβο!

----------


## leosedf

Υπάρχει και του μπάρμπα με τη μουστάκλα απο τη Γαλλία που είχε ποστάρει ο KOKAR κάποια στιγμή και δείχνει την κατασκευή λυχνίας, πολύ ωραίο βίντεο.

----------

KOKAR (11-05-12), 

rep (11-05-12), 

SRF (12-05-12)

----------


## MacGyver

Το video της Mullard είναι ιστορικό διαμάντι!

----------

